# Smoked Deviled Eggs



## link (Jan 13, 2017)

One of the guys I work with brought in a few dozen fresh eggs from his chickens yesterday so I grabbed a dozen and a half and made some smoked deviled eggs for the guys in my department.

Cold Smoked these for 2 hours last night with beech pellets.  













20170113_085640_resized.jpg



__ link
__ Jan 13, 2017






The guys have already started on them at 8:45 in the morning. They will be gone by lunch.

Thanks for looking 

Link


----------



## mowin (Jan 13, 2017)

That reminds me, I'm supposed smoke up some hard boiled eggs for egg salad. 

Im thinking your eggs won't see lunch time. :drool


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2017)

They look delicious!

It's very hard to eat just one, I bet they don't last long!

Al


----------



## buzzy (Dec 23, 2017)

Thought I’d bump to top for others who might have forgotten. Both smoked deviled eggs & smoked egg salad r BANGIN!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 23, 2017)

Ha!!  I'd have no problem eating just one of those.  One dozen, that is.  I love deviled eggs but haven't tried smoking them.....yet.
Gary


----------



## buzzy (Dec 24, 2017)

I don’t smoke them but put hard boil eggs in mixture then make deviled or egg salad                         1 dozen hard boil eggs.               1 c water.                                   1/3 c soy sauce.                            1/4 c liquid smoke. (I know frowned on).                                  2 tsp sugar.                                   Mix all together then in frig for a few days. Also great sliced in salads


----------

